# Fisher Minute Mount 1 wiring SEHP



## nikokrzynowek (Jan 5, 2014)

hey guys I had a few questions for you. im new to the forums but ive seen a lot of postings on fisher plows. I have a 05 chevy duramax with a 8 inch suspension lift and 37's. im switching the tiers out on the truck to plow but im wondering about push plates. im in the process of buying stock push plates for my truck and just wondering if I would have to weld a drop on the push plates to make up for the lift in the truck. I was going to just mount the plow and just get longer chain to drop the plow down. just wonding if you guys think that's the best way or what I should do. also I bought a fisher minute mount 2 plow from a friend the plow was in a house fire so I ended up getting a minute mount 1 set up (SEHP) I believe is what its called it a 2 plug set up with the pump included on the cylinder given to me. I just got everything working on the ground moves up and down side to side works perfect. the wiring harness for in the cab he gave me has no isolation box. I have my pump wires ran to the solenoid and the second plug I have is ran into my cab and the red wire is wired to my ignition fuze. Everything works perfectly except the lights. I doubt once I get the push plates on the truck ill need the lights to work but I would like to get them to work anyways. but to cut to the chase im trying to wire the lights in I was just wondering if I could tap the brown tire to my low beams and the white wire to my high beams and the blinkers to the binkers. I think I read a forum where it said it would make the lights dimmer. but I put a jumper on the low beams and connected the jumper to the running light fuse and there was no drainages. just wondering what everyone thinks. im broke and I have to make this work for me. any one have any ideas thanks you


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

http://library.fisherplows.com/fisherplows/pdffiles/22372_050098.pdf


----------



## nikokrzynowek (Jan 5, 2014)

on the wiring it says I have to put relays in. I have no clue on how to do that or where the relays are or anything


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

You need the light harnesses. Then the 2 relays


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

Like SS said you must not have the wiring harness. Also cutting light harness on your truck can cause issues since they should be computer controlled. I know my local shop has a couple old relay harnesses, I can find out what part number they are.


----------



## nikokrzynowek (Jan 5, 2014)

so the light harness I need to make it work is computer controlled? if you could find a part number that would be great then I could see what im missing and how to make it work thank you any ideas on my truck??


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

nikokrzynowek;1710362 said:


> so the light harness I need to make it work is computer controlled? if you could find a part number that would be great then I could see what im missing and how to make it work thank you any ideas on my truck??


No no, your trucks lights are computer controlled. Cutting into the harness can have unwanted adverse effects. Your plow lights would be switched by relays unless you want to change all the wiring over to newer style that uses module.


----------



## nikokrzynowek (Jan 5, 2014)

i just took a look at my buddy who has a 2 plug sehp the wires connect to another wire harness which has actual light hook up themselves so no one would make that harness for a 2004 so any one have any ideas how to wire them?? and he also just offered me a minute mount 1 2 plug 9 foot plow. think I should take it and sell my 7 1/2 foot??


----------



## justme- (Dec 28, 2004)

Um, an 05 should not be using relays for light switching... you can and likely will cause issues with the trucks computer. Pick up a truck side 3 plug wiring kit and switch the blade over... it's easy enough.

2 plug used 2 relays to switch the lights from truck to plow where the iso module does the same thing but keeps the plow electrical system and lights isolated from the trucks to keep the computer happy. The 3 plug system simply separated the 3 plow control wires out of the same harness/plug the lights are connected through. 
I'm going to be switching my 2 plug lights/harness off my current (old and worn out MM1) onto a newer MM2 to avoid having to rewire the truck to the 3 plug system just yet.


----------

